# NABBA North-East 2008



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, it that time of year again! SHOW TIME! 

We're running the 2008 NABBA Mr & Miss North-East Britain show again at Dawson Corner Pudsey, same as last year & same venue as UK show, so people should know where it is by now!

We have a couple of great guest stars, SuperNatural Freak Andrew 'Mezza' Merryfield will be one, along with the always awesome Gary Lister!

I know Mezza already let the cat outta the bag, but, what they hey!

Gonna be a packed out show so get your entry forms & tickets booked early.










See ya their!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Attched is the poster for this show, just the place to meet Bodyworks and Betty Boo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

where's it held?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

If you go to the thread i started a few lines below this one, the poster comes up a pretty big size, big enough for even a blind git like me to be able to read it LOL 

Held at Dawsons Corner, Pudsey. same venue as last couple of years, and same as NABBA UK's.

Its just outside the train station round the back of the Big "Green Flag" building.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i know it cos it's near the cop shop. ahem.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> i know it cos it's near the cop shop. ahem.


Perhaps just drop off a Protein Shake and your slippers so they are prepared for you...? :rolleye11


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

A small update, we've got a third guest star for the show.

Class 2 & Overall NABBA UK champion Andy James!!

Looking awesome and still 8 weeks to go!!


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

i be there too doing a test paper.( hopefully)


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Poor paul...how will his ass survive


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, just under 5 weeks to go.

Anyone thinking of competing??

Bodyworks?? You & Rach gonna be hitting the stage??


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

nope. not this time. got 3 guys and 1 laydee doing the show, and a gym full of people turning up to watch em.

looking forward to it. Always a good show.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Shame you're not competing but ...

See ya their any road up!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Seems like a fair few people are going to watch this, which is really good, but not hearing much about competitors!

I think, so far, theirs only 1 Class 4, no class 3, possibly 1 Class 2 & possibly 2 Class 1's

A few novice/first timers but about 5 or 6 in the womens class.

So come on guys, don't be shy whos competing, or know of someone who's competing??

Can't have a show without competitors!! LOL


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

calm down dear. i can name about ten guys i know who are doing the show in various classes. my money's on the class 2 fella.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Great stuff!!

Class 2 you say? Anyone I know??


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

yep. i'm backing him for the solely unbiased reason, he's a friend. he is looking good though.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Would it be Craig by any chance??


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

no paul mason. last years novice class british champion, stepping into the misters. much improved from last year too. craig will hopefully be back in the not too distant future, with his lines it's a crime he doesn't compete more often. is mr Rushton gunna be up on stage in the BIG misters class though ?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Bodyworks said:


> .... is mr Rushton gunna be up on stage in the BIG misters class though ?


i have heard a wisper that he's contemplating it, but he can't get the last bit of fat from his lard-arse so he might not!!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

He's also turned into an anorexic pencil-neck, apparently he's down to a miniscule, carb depeleted 16st 10! :jaw:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

i been helping a young lady perpare for the toned class 1st time on stage, hopefully she can impress. her fella is alos doing the 1st timers he is one to watch out for.

and from young to old we have a guy doing the over 50's and big bad paul mason in the class 2's im more excited for them than i am when i compete

xx


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, its gonna be a great show (as always!!  )

I'm glad I've got today off work to rest up coz I'm gonna be a busy bugga!1

I'm on Front door/Security & Stage Manager duties...as well as competing!!!

good Job i'm class 1 and will be last on. hopefuly I'll get a bit of time to at least put some tan on before I kick my own arse for not being ready in time!! LMAO


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck for the show neil!


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Good Luck Neil

I wish u all the best

R


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good luck Neil - I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Cheers guys!

I started dieting for a bit of fun...a different challenge...and I thought sod it, I'm enjoying training, enjoying dieting why not compete and enjoy that too!! So thats what i'm doing!


----------

